# Hitching down to NOLA soon. Any advice?



## 614 crust (Dec 26, 2008)

Here soon I'm going to be hitching from Cici, Ohio to NOLA for mardi gras.
Anyone got any advice on best routes to take, places to avoid, whatever?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 27, 2008)

Take the 75 down to knoxville and hook up with the 81 W/S for a little bit then get on the 59 and take that all the way down to nola (I think it turns to i-10 right around lake poncatrain (sp) Beware of Birmingham and mississippi state police. Kentucy is full of closed minded rednecks (but I'm sure you already knew that). My best advice would be to have a strong travel partner and some mace / tear gas. When I travel in the south I tend to carry saber military grade tear gas, its illegal in TN and MS, but I've still never had it taken by the cops during a search.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks. I was considering taking 71 to Louisville then catching 65 through Nashville down to birmingham and then taking 59 over to NOLA. Anyone taken that route before? If so how is it?


----------

